# Sparkolloid Question -Pkg vs Recommendation



## Putterrr (Mar 17, 2011)

I added the sparkolloid today as per the pkg. direction which was 1 tablespoon for a 23L (6 gal) batch

However I read another thread that recommended using 5 tsp. for a 5 gal batch. This would be 3 times what I used.

Will my Pee clear with the one tbsp. or do I need to add more? 

Currently I can see about a 3/4 inch layer of stuff on the bottom but due to the red/pink/purple colour of my batch, I don't really see any visible difference.

Still tastes good though. I also mixed some 1/2 and 1/2 with orange juice and it was like 5 Alive. 

Thx


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 17, 2011)

I used the package directions except I boiled it about 10 minutes longer. I read somewhere on this board about doing that. My pee cleared up in a day, and was sparkling clear in about 3-4 days.


----------

